# GLOCK gedunk I.E. MILSPIN.COM



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm not a glock owner (it doesn't fit my ascetics), but for some glock candy look at https://milspin.com/ . This is a veteran run company that I am not affiliated with (other than buying a few quality items). If you are interested then you should sign up for the newsletter as they do send out discount coupons from time to time.

(gedunk is old slang in the Navy for candy)


----------



## Dantar (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you for sharing this site. They have some good deals.


----------

